# Cost of living in Melbourne City? Near Collins Street



## JAS09 (Jul 31, 2015)

My university will be on Collins Street, so I would prefer getting an accommodation somewhere near it. Ideal would be a place close enough that I don't have to spend on public transport everyday and can walk. So what I'm thinking is a place at a maximum of 20 minute walk from Collins Street. From the images I have seen of this area, it looks like a posh area of Melbourne and I'm guessing it would be extremely expensive too. But I have no idea and that is why I need help.

Those of you who know - how expensive would accommodation be living somewhere in the 20 minute walking distance from Collins Street, Melbourne?

I will be on a tight budget. So if this will be too expensive then second option would be to live at a distance of 20 minute public transport ride to Collins Street.

So answer the following questions (if you know the answers):

*Option A - 20 minute walking distance to Collins Street.*
Rent?
Gas, electricity etc. expenses?
Food expenses?

*Option B - 20 minute public transport ride to Collins Street.*
Rent?
Gas, electricity etc. expenses? 
Food expenses?
Daily public transport ride to Collins street cost?


----------



## Arunkumar (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi JAS,

Have you moved to Melbourne? Can you please advise the cost of living in the melbourne subrubs. we are family of three from UK planning to move Melbourne soon.


----------

